# Mrs. T.ED'O. Snow 105th Birthday



## Edward Campbell (13 Nov 2011)

This came in the mail today and it is, happily, a "tribute" rather than a memorial:

__________
All Royal Canadians will want to know that Mrs. Jean Snow of Fredericton, New Brunswick, the wife of Brigadier T.E.D'O. Snow, OBE, CM, CD, will be celebrating her 105th birthday today, 10 November 2011.

As well as having been married to one of the true giants of the Regiment, Mrs. Snow herself has been a member of the Regimental Family for an amazing 85 years (surely a record).

Born Jean Matthews on 10 November 1906, in 1926, she met and was courted by a young subaltern of the The Royal Canadian Regiment, Lieutenant Thomas Eric D'Oyly Snow. Lieutenant Snow was serving with ""C Company at Wolseley Barracks, London, Ontario. Jean was 20 years of age, Eric was 21. In those days of meagre pay and benefits, young subalterns simply did not marry.
Nevertheless, despite the express disapproval of the Commanding Officer, Lieutenant-Colonel E.A. Seely Smith, Jean and Eric married on 14 August 1926. The couple forged an unbreakable bond and the marriage flourished for 69 years, until the death of Brigadier Snow in 1996.

T.E. Snow went on to become an inspirational and transformational Commanding Officer of The RCR during the Second World War, from 1941-1943.

Mrs. Snow has remained a stalwart member of the Regimental family and a passionate supporter of The Royal Canadian Regiment to this day. After the retirement of Brigadier Snow from the Regular army in 1960, the Snows remained very close to the Regiment. Living in Fredericton they were certainly well known and often seen by members of 2 RCR. Mrs. Jean Snow has been very active with The RCR Association and has always made a point of attending the 2 RCR Change of Command Parades. As recently as 2002, Mrs. Snow attended a reception hosted by 2 RCR in honour
of HRH prince Philip. To this day she is well known for her tremendous sense of humour and extremely positive attitude towards life. That eminent Royal
Canadian, Major-General J.H. Vance, himself a former CO of 2 RCR, has said this of Mrs. Jean Snow: "This wonderful lady is truly representative of the
spirit and endurance of the Regimental Family. I consider her one of our regimental treasures."

On behalf of Regimental Headquarters I would like to wish Mrs. Snow a very happy 105th birthday. I know that the Command Team of 2 RCR, LCol Ruff and RSM Penton, will be visiting Mrs. Snow today to wish her many happy returns from the Regiment. They will also be bringing her letters of personal congratulations from many other Royal Canadians. I would not be at
all surprised if there was also not a Regimental Piper in attendance to play the "Brigadier T.E. Snow March." 

Brigadier T.E. Snow is a Regimental icon. His tenure of command of The RCR is a watershed in the history of our Regiment. His life and career have had a huge impact on The Royal Canadian Regiment.
__________






Window the The RCR Museum dedicated to Brig Snow


----------

